# Airline access to suitcases & carry-on sizes



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

I was in a luggage shop inquiring about carry-on sizes. A travel agent told me that the standard size for all airlines is 21"x15"x9". However, the luggage shop warned me that while that is the most commonly accepted size, I should check with the airline I intend to use to make sure, as some do have different size requirements.

While in the shop, I asked for luggage straps for my hard-side Delsey suitcase I bought in the 1980s. It includes a built-in 3-number combination lock. It is still in very good shape so I don't want to buy a new one. But I was surprised to learn, according to the shop assistant, that airlines have the right to open my suitcase at anytime.

I can't remember if that was the case when I traveled internationally throughout the 1970s and 80s, and I have only traveled internationally since 9/11 to Dallas, and only brought a carry-on bag. When I described the lock on my suitcase, the assistant said that might be a problem. She showed me luggage straps that have a lock and key on them, which the airlines have a copy of so that they can access the suitcase when they please. I suggested to her that I would buy luggage straps without those locks and keys, and would set the built-in combination lock to the open setting so that if they do try and open my case, they can do so easily without breaking it open. To avoid that open setting being accidently changed while travelling, I thought I might use a bit of duct tape, not to cover the combination lock, but to ensure it remains in the open position.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I always uses 22 x 14 x 9 as the guideline. My old Briggs & Riley is pushing that but it's never an issue on US carriers, or if I have priority boarding, which takes away a lot of stress. Nonetheless, after flying around SE Asia in more crowded situations, I purchased a smaller Samsonite two wheeler that is well under the guidelines and fits almost anywhere. It's a beauty, with two nice big wheels and a space about 2/3 the size of my B&R. Adequate for use with a backpack. Don't get me started on these newer 4-wheel abominations that are the norm now, wasting valuable space and unable to be rolled on half the streets or sidewalks in PI.

As far as the checked luggage goes, I believe it is the TSA, not the airline, that has the right to inspect the contents. When I have to go that route I put small Yale (TSA-accessible) combination locks on them, available at hardware stores. I got mine at a True Value in a mall in the PI. They have a key slot that fits TSA keys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> I always uses 22 x 14 x 9 as the guideline. My old Briggs & Riley is pushing that but it's never an issue on US carriers, or if I have priority boarding, which takes away a lot of stress. Nonetheless, after flying around SE Asia in more crowded situations, I purchased a smaller Samsonite two wheeler that is well under the guidelines and fits almost anywhere. It's a beauty, with two nice big wheels and a space about 2/3 the size of my B&R. Adequate for use with a backpack. Don't get me started on these newer 4-wheel abominations that are the norm now, wasting valuable space and unable to be rolled on half the streets or sidewalks in PI.
> 
> As far as the checked luggage goes, I believe it is the TSA, not the airline, that has the right to inspect the contents. When I have to go that route I put small Yale (TSA-accessible) combination locks on them, available at hardware stores. I got mine at a True Value in a mall in the PI. They have a key slot that fits TSA keys.


Thanks for the input. I've re-thought this a bit more. I think my idea of putting duct tape to secure the open position of the combo lock will attract unnecessary attention. I now think I'll be better off buying one of those straps with the TSA keys like you. That way there is no suspicion that I'm trying to hide things, which I'm not. If they want access and the combo lock on the case gets accidently locked, I'm sure they'll just break it open, or get me to do it for them.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Bullwinkle said:


> I was in a luggage shop inquiring about carry-on sizes. A travel agent told me that the standard size for all airlines is 21"x15"x9". However, the luggage shop warned me that while that is the most commonly accepted size, I should check with the airline I intend to use to make sure, as some do have different size requirements.
> 
> While in the shop, I asked for luggage straps for my hard-side Delsey suitcase I bought in the 1980s. It includes a built-in 3-number combination lock. It is still in very good shape so I don't want to buy a new one. But I was surprised to learn, according to the shop assistant, that airlines have the right to open my suitcase at anytime.
> 
> ...


Hi Bullwinkle

I have never heard of airlines having the right to access your suitcase. Be that as it may, I have always locked my checked luggage and never faced any problems.
I am pretty well travelled having visited 350 cities in more than 50 countries and flown over 750,000km and have never ever had any issues with locking my luggage.
If it were the case that luggage could not be locked using the combination locks fitted on the cases, why would luggage manufacturers make them that way?
I guess if authorities wanted to get into your luggage, they would manage to do so regardless of whether you had locked it r not.

Best
David


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Bullwinkle
> 
> I have never heard of airlines having the right to access your suitcase. Be that as it may, I have always locked my checked luggage and never faced any problems.
> I am pretty well travelled having visited 350 cities in more than 50 countries and flown over 750,000km and have never ever had any issues with locking my luggage.
> ...


Thanks. Very interesting. I'm more inclined to trust your vast experience than the luggage shop assistant who gave me that advice since has a self-interest in selling me products. Because I bought my suitcase in 1981 or 82, I was making an assumption that maybe rules had changed since 9/11. After your comments, I am now inclined to use my combination lock. I think it is intended as more of a deterrence to quick thefts by airline employees. Like you say, if authorities really want to get into, its probably not too difficult.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Box*



Bullwinkle said:


> I was in a luggage shop inquiring about carry-on sizes. A travel agent told me that the standard size for all airlines is 21"x15"x9". However, the luggage shop warned me that while that is the most commonly accepted size, I should check with the airline I intend to use to make sure, as some do have different size requirements.


If this is your final stop save yourself some money and buy two heavy duty boxes and get the size specifications and weight restrictions and fill them up with clothes etc ..., tape inside and out and wrap them both with rope, I would buy a quality carry on briefcase for documents you will need this.


----------

